# Pictures on Avi's



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont intend to upset, insult or offend any one on here but is any one else curious to what certain ( very opinionated ) people on here look like ? They spout of there knowledge and insults yet hide behind a picture or cartoon ?

Dont get me wrong not refering to every one who does it but one or two l could have more respect for if they showed what THERE physiques looked like !

:thumbup1:


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

not every one has a digital camera!


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I agree


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

you don't need to have a mega physique to be knowledgeable or opinionated. :lol:

Some people might also wish to protect their true identities for other reasons:whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i don't think there is an inch of me i haven't shared with uk-m :lol:


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

this is how i really look.

i'm a unit!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> i don't think there is an inch of me i haven't shared with uk-m :lol:


Yeah but your AWESOME Ser !!!

:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> you don't need to have a mega physique to be knowledgeable or opinionated. :lol:
> 
> Some people might also wish to protect their true identities for other reasons:whistling:


No your rite but when your spouting insults mate l think you should at least show you can back your mouth up/

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

-Jack- said:


> not every one has a digital camera!


Fair point but most have camera phones dont they ?

:thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup,

Cause then no-one would listen to anything Dan Duchaine, Will Brink, Brian Batcheldor, Kerry Kayes or a whole host of people ever had to say becuae they did not have awesome physiques.

duh.

Anyway, since when did you have to be mahooooseev to insult someone? Banter mate, banter!

G


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I dont intend to upset, insult or offend any one on here but is any one else curious to what certain ( very opinionated ) people on here look like ? They spout of there knowledge and insults yet hide behind a picture or cartoon ?
> 
> Dont get me wrong not refering to every one who does it but one or two l could have more respect for if they showed what THERE physiques looked like !
> 
> :thumbup1:


I cannot really see yours though :whistling: so I am assuming there are some in your profile ?

Some people are sensible and dont splash themselves all over t'internet for various reasons  but yes - I would like a looky loo at everyone :tongue:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

-Jack- said:


> not every one has a digital camera!


Its 2009 - they need to get the fvck up with the times man!!

As for knowledge v physique... What about old boys that have been there and done it? They may not have the physique anymore but they know what they are on about.

I doagree to an extent though.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

pmsl I have a picture and I know fvck all so what is this thread trying to achieve? It's just gonna p!ss a few people off.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

is that you in your avi jack?? you look great mate, although id advise a wax haha lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah but your AWESOME Ser !!!
> 
> :thumb:


i know:lol:

I do often wonder why some don't show any part of themselves but are happy to tear others down.......but thats t'internet for you!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> I cannot really see yours though :whistling: so I am assuming there are some in your profile ?
> 
> Some people are sensible and dont splash themselves all over t'internet for various reasons  but yes - I would like a looky loo at everyone :tongue:


I agree about privacy etc but you dont need to show your face do you ?

:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Unless you are in show prep whats the point of posting a photo? Not everybody wants to post photos of themselves as corpulent, watery, puffballs :thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Some people are sensible and dont splash themselves all over t'internet for various reasons  :tongue:


I splash myself over the internet often enough.  Does that make me daft?? Or just lead to blindness?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> i know:lol:
> 
> I do often wonder why some don't show any part of themselves but are happy to tear others down.......but thats t'internet for you!


MY POINT EXACTLY !

How do you know there not burger eating bloaters who think they have the rite to just flame every fu*ker ?

You see them all the time on Youtube slating Ronnie Coleman and Jay cutler on there training methods etc..

:beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wee G said:


> I splash myself over the internet often enough.  Does that make me daft?? Or just lead to blindness?


All of the above :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd stick up a picture but to be honest with you i can't really be ****d. 

And probably wouldn't be able to work out how to do it anyway. :laugh:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

<<<<< thats me in mine, but obviousley im twice as big and ripped to the bone now :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> MY POINT EXACTLY !
> 
> How do you know there not burger eating bloaters who think they have the rite to just flame every fu*ker ?
> 
> ...


Being as i show myself can i abuse people freely? :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Being as i show myself can i abuse people freely? :whistling:


FIRE AT WILL !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Unless you are in show prep whats the point of posting a photo? Not everybody wants to post photos of themselves as corpulent, watery, puffballs :thumbup1:


Just to satisfy my curiosity thanks :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Being as i show myself can i abuse people freely? :whistling:


Yep sick of you sitting on that fence Ser - come on, open up :tongue:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Jem said:


> Just to satisfy my curiosity thanks :thumb:


The OP is on about posting pics of PHYSYQUES not willies:lol: filthy girl.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I got told I look like a gigantic pink salmon.

At least he said gigantic thought or I would have been annoyed!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

<----------------corpulent, watery, puffball.

and proud 

so I gather the new rules are...

If you have no pic, thou shalt not slate.

If you have a pic, thou may slate a bitteth, but not muchly.

If thou hath a pic in pants tho may slate more.

If thou hathest a pic in stockings and sussies, slate at will. Unless you re a male, in which case join the Mod team.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I also love it when the people who look like sh*t dish out the diet and training advice and criticism to people who have waaay better physiques


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wee G said:


> <----------------corpulent, watery, puffball.
> 
> and proud
> 
> ...


House Rules excellent :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice pants btw !


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i take it zack karn souldnt be listening to neil hill any more then if thats the case!!! :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

adonis said:


> I also love it when the people who look like sh*t dish out the diet and training advice and criticism to people who have waaay better physiques


Yeah but someones physique is not always a good reflection of someones knowledge.

You can be genetically gifted and look amazing despite knowing nothing about nutrition and look great.

You can have all the knowledge and not the dedication.

Can necesarrily judge a book by its cover


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

i am in the pic its just that im wearing a mask, also my shoulders are a bit bigger now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wee G said:


> <----------------corpulent, watery, puffball.
> 
> and proud
> 
> ...


So do you think its acceptable to sit in your ivory tower insulting and passing judgement on people when in actual fact they may look better than you ?

:confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Markc said:


> i am in the pic its just that im wearing a mask, also my shoulders are a bit bigger now


What, you mean you've been working out? :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Each to there own I guess, don't mean sh1t not having a pic as an avvy, although I do think

it should be made compulsory for the girls to have naked pics of themselves as avvy's

Just for judging there esthetics you understand:cool2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would like to see what people look like irrelevant of knowledge

If your intelligent and post good stuff with no avi, why would the respect for you change if your physique wasnt on par with others???

Everybody has said physique is no confirmation of knowledge, so no excuse really is there

Obviously faces can be hidden if need be


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I would like to see what people look like irrelevant of knowledge
> 
> If your intelligent and post good stuff with no avi, why would the respect for you change if your physique wasnt on par with others???
> 
> ...


 :thumb: well said


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> So do you think its acceptable to sit in your ivory tower insulting and passing judgement on people when in actual fact they may look better than you ?
> 
> :confused1:


I think "who gives a **** it's the ****ing internet take what you will from where you will, ignore the rest and move on."

As for me sitting in an ivory tower, wtf?

Passing judgement? On whom? When?

Also, you'd be very hard pushed to find me insulting anyone...except maybe that dwarf TT but that doesn't count.

sorrymate but your barking up the wrong tree on this one. If someone has insulted you then cry to mod team if you see fit, but it aint me!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wee G said:


> I think "who gives a **** it's the ****ing internet take what you will from where you will, ignore the rest and move on."
> 
> As for me sitting in an ivory tower, wtf?
> 
> ...


TOTALLY got the wrong end of the stick there mate neither you nor anyone else has had a pop at me.

Not one word of that post was refering to you. I was talking in general NOT aiming it at you.

:beer:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Obviously faces can be hidden if need be


And calves :whistling:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

OK, we cool then gemilky, soz.

to answer the Q, no it aint acceptable, but when it happens, ignore it. Tis the internet dude. It matters not.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Think i'll try and get a pic up soon, i feel all left out now.... :huh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Think i'll try and get a pic up soon, i feel all left out now.... :huh:


So you should !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wee G said:


> OK, we cool then gemilky, soz.
> 
> to answer the Q, no it aint acceptable, but when it happens, ignore it. Tis the internet dude. It matters not.


Like l say its not happened to me l only ever put light hearted sh*t and stuff on here. I have seen it so many times tho people being insulting and rude hidden behind a picture or cartoon.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

CRD said:


> P.S, Wee G, who is that peering over your shoulder?


??

I think thats my wifes wedding flowers...so long ago now I can't be sure...lol.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> House Rules excellent :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice pants btw !


Yup, if you look very closely you'll see two little pin head sized things, somewhere up by my kidneys. The joys of test. :lol:

BTW, baggy pants are only acceptable on a man's avi...lol.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

hmm tuffy this.

agree with the OP but then if someone does give good advice they dont really need to prove themselves?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> hmm tuffy this.
> 
> agree with the OP but then if someone does give good advice they dont really need to prove themselves?


ADVICE l am cool with....insults and down right ignorance then no. If you get my drift.

:beer:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i get you.

infact its not insults its people being sarcky that get me!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

coldo said:


> Its 2009 - they need to get the fvck up with the times man!!
> 
> As for knowledge v physique... What about old boys that have been there and done it? They may not have the physique anymore but they know what they are on about.
> 
> I doagree to an extent though.


x2


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Examples would be much appreciated. Are you including me in this GeMinky?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

my avy is a random pic i took by accident and love! thos of ya on my facebook have seen me (too much of me  ). im happy with my body but nor my arms which is why they;re not in my avy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Examples would be much appreciated. Are you including me in this GeMinky?


Examples ...... that would take to much effort mate.

As for including you TBH mate you can throw the insults about sometimes IMO unfairly.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I would like to see what people look like irrelevant of knowledge
> 
> If your intelligent and post good stuff with no avi, why would the respect for you change if your physique wasnt on par with others???
> 
> ...


yep,i'd go with that,personally for myself i couldnt give a fck what a person looks like if they give out great advice,but i still like to put a picture to a person.

However,when i see somone come on and *ignorantly* tear someones physique/looks etc to bits,then yes damn right i am dying to see what they look like


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Examples ...... that would take to much effort mate.
> 
> As for including you TBH mate you can throw the insults about sometimes IMO unfairly.


Yes, I am guilty of this. I am seeking to rectify my ways though :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Yes, I am guilty of this. I am seeking to rectify my ways though :beer:


Fair play then mate.

:thumb: :beer:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

hate to plays devil's advocate (  ) but why not walk the walk if you can talk the talk?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> my avy is a random pic i took by accident and love! thos of ya on my facebook have seen me (too much of me  ). im happy with my body but nor my arms which is why they;re not in my avy


I have a cure for your arms !!!

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> I have a cure for your arms !!!
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


u training tomorrow night? i'll come over if u are! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Can you feel the love !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> Can you feel the love !





steelicarus said:


> u training tomorrow night? i'll come over if u are! :thumb:


I certainly am matey and Jem........easy tiger he aint coming near me !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Bodybuilding is about what you look like and therefore most would walk upto the brick sh!t house in the gym as he must know what he's talking about. And more than likely does.

There will be some that dont look huge anymore but did in their day, others that are currently practise what they preaching and obviosuly other internet warriors who just talk sh!t.

My avatar is real, and I dont like having cartoons represent me.

Oh also some for career reason dont want their picture on the internet. I probably shouldnt but oh well....... :confused1:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

gemilky69 said:


> I certainly am matey and Jem........easy tiger he aint coming near me !!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


whoo hoo, i'm come train with you then, but only if you promise to let me do your back in the showers  :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> whoo hoo, i'm come train with you then, but only if you promise to let me do your back in the showers  :beer:


Tw*t ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

adonis said:


> I also love it when the people who look like sh*t dish out the diet and training advice and criticism to people who have waaay better physiques


but as been said some people do have the knowledge...just for one reason or another choose not to put it into practise....i do see your point in a way though as some people not just on muscle boards but in the real world slate people on the way they look when they dont even look as good


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Yup, if you look very closely you'll see two little pin head sized things, somewhere up by my kidneys. The joys of test. :lol:
> 
> BTW, baggy pants are only acceptable on a man's avi...lol.


Oi leave my pants alone :laugh:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't really do pics on the internet to be honest, particularly not somewhere where i'm admitting taking steroids etc as i work in a government job and have staff who could well log on here, which would make things awkward in work, both for them and myself.

That said, i don't tend to 'tear anyone apart', especially not physique wise, as i'm a work in progress myself after multiple surgeries in the past few years, and therefore my body isn't anything special, but it's improving all the time, which is what it's all about.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jem said:


> Oi leave my pants alone :laugh:


They seem to have become a bone of contention!


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you're forgetting how much of a bad rep roids have in the real world.. I'd be completely ****ed if my real life read any of my posts! When it's time to post pics i'm starting a new squeeky clean profile..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I don't really do pics on the internet to be honest, particularly not somewhere where i'm admitting taking steroids etc as i work in a government job and have staff who could well log on here, which would make things awkward in work, both for them and myself.
> 
> That said, i don't tend to 'tear anyone apart', especially not physique wise, as i'm a work in progress myself after multiple surgeries in the past few years, and therefore my body isn't anything special, but it's improving all the time, which is what it's all about.


I understand and respect your position totally. Like you say tho you dont tear people apart.

:beer:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

thats my avi, as you can see i got nowt to brag about lol


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> They seem to have become a bone of contention!


Oi watch it ginormous one, she's a closet ginger lover so leave her pants alone. You are right though, they give me a bone of contention:whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> I think you're forgetting how much of a bad rep roids have in the real world.. I'd be completely ****ed if my real life read any of my posts! When it's time to post pics i'm starting a new squeeky clean profile..


I again understand but you dont have to show your face.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dingosteve said:


> thats my avi, as you can see i got nowt to brag about lol


Fu*k all wrong with you mate.

:beer: :beer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

I know what you mean and probably know who you mean LOL

I can understand why some people dont put pics up etc etc

But its bodybuilding, a sport where what you look like is kinda the aim of the game


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with you milky im also curious as to what some people on here look like. This is the main reason why i pay more attention to those with good physiques in there avis, than those without as it makes me feel that they know what they on about so to speak, if you understand what i mean, even though that is not always the case! lol


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> yep,i'd go with that,personally for myself i couldnt give a fck what a person looks like if they give out great advice,but i still like to put a picture to a person.
> 
> However,when i see somone come on and *ignorantly* tear someones physique/looks etc to bits,then yes damn right i am dying to see what they look like


x2 although i aint sticking my mug on here


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

There's my new avi, apparantly I look like Baldrick:whistling: :lol: Needs some decent pics tbh but can't find USB lead.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WRT said:


> There's my new avi, apparantly I look like Baldrick:whistling: :lol: Needs some decent pics tbh but can't find USB lead.


CHUNK.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> CHUNK.....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes I know, still have slight abs:whistling: though:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BillC said:


> Oi watch it ginormous one, she's a closet ginger lover so leave her pants alone. You are right though, they give me a bone of contention:whistling:


Not in the closet on that one  Boris Becker woof :thumb:

Yes my pants are saggy - but my ass is not !

Enough with the bones :laugh:

Raised a fair and obvious point re steroid use and work

TBH I would not like anyone from my work to log on here - but there is fat, fat chance of that :whistling:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I just get top male physique models to pose for mine :whistling:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

IanStu said:


> I just get top male physique models to pose for mine :whistling:


...still waiting for my invite


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So... to the OP. Who that is hiding behind a picture do you want to see?

Come on.. name them!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's Little Chris


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> I think it's Little Chris


Bit unfair to name and to defend Little chris he has acknowledged he is guilty of it and is trying to change it...

:thumbup1:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i can understand people using a pic to motivate themselves...ive got a pic that kciks my ass into gear when i look at it but id never try and pass it off as my own


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I must say I do wonder what people look like who have no pics...especialy if I've known them a while....I always end up thinking they must be so grotesquely hideous that they would break the camera if they tried to take one...but it doesnt bother me that much unless they start slaging off other members physiques...then obvioulsly it does


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Heres me in the best of gear and ripped to shreds:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Bit unfair to name and to defend Little chris he has acknowledged he is guilty of it and is trying to change it...
> 
> :thumbup1:


lmao - just stirring a wee bit  Chris can growl if he likes but I am sure he would not mind :lol:

Did you believe him ?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

My avi is prettier than me. My pics are available in my journal if people want to check them out.

Physiques are not a good indicator of quality of advice, as they ignore the starting point and constraints (genetic, disability, etc) that people are under. Progress pics are.pretty good indicators of knowledge and discipline IMO.

I do not use pics nor titles to determine the quality of a post. I believe that one gets a feel for the reliability and trustworthiness of different posters on a board over time from viewing their posts.

I would hope that when providing my opinion and feedback to others, it is taken as it is intended - constructively and without malice (shills and spammers excluded).

J


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TBH people who slag other people physiques off are cvnts. We all gotta start from somewhere. It usually is the one's hiding behind a cartoon/random pic funnily enough.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Just though i'd mention your avi jem, anyone ever said you make baggy pants look good?

Good, I meant great


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WRT said:


> TBH people who slag other people physiques off are cvnts. We all gotta start from somewhere. It usually is the one's hiding behind a cartoon/random pic funnily enough.


I have to admit that when l am with friends l am one of the most sarcastic tw*ts on the planet.

One thing l never do tho is attack a total stranger on a personal level. I couldnt live with myself hurting some ones feelings re there looks, shape, appearance.

Who am l to judge.

:beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Joshua said:


> My avi is prettier than me. My pics are available in my journal if people want to check them out.
> 
> *I did today as a matter of fact as I was on home pc and can see pics for a change ! *
> 
> ...


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I dont intend to upset, insult or offend any one on here but is any one else curious to what certain ( very opinionated ) people on here look like ? They spout of there knowledge and insults yet hide behind a picture or cartoon ?
> 
> Dont get me wrong not refering to every one who does it but one or two l could have more respect for if they showed what THERE physiques looked like !
> 
> :thumbup1:


or behind a dorian yates pic :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

My avi's a proper photograph.....i wouldn't sink as low as a cartoon.....soaps only :lol:


----------



## Croatoan (Sep 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> So do you think its acceptable to sit in your ivory tower insulting and passing judgement on people when in actual fact they may look better than you ?
> 
> :confused1:


What's the difference between doing that, and your average Joe complaining about certain premier league footballers being useless when we know that however "useless" they may be, they're far better than the person making the comment?

People who could never write a book can make negative comments about books; people who've never cooked in their lives can make negative comments about meals they've eaten. I feel quite happy calling, for instance, Audley Harrison, useless. Yet he'd tear me apart in a fight.

In short it doesn't matter at all if someone else is better than you, you still have every right to hold, and pass on, an opinion.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> or behind a dorian yates pic :whistling:


Genuinely have no idea who that is TBH mate.

:confused1:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

To give a more acurate description of myself for people, I've up'd a new avi:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Croatoan said:


> What's the difference between doing that, and your average Joe complaining about certain premier league footballers being useless when we know that however "useless" they may be, they're far better than the person making the comment?
> 
> People who could never write a book can make negative comments about books; people who've never cooked in their lives can make negative comments about meals they've eaten. I feel quite happy calling, for instance, Audley Harrison, useless. Yet he'd tear me apart in a fight.
> 
> In short it doesn't matter at all if someone else is better than you, you still have every right to hold, and pass on, an opinion.


But surely the idea of this forum is were all in it for the same thing AND no one is talking about fair constructive critisism are they ???

:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I knew it was me :lol:

Doesn't concern me an ounce, I will just on with improving my physique for my debut in 2011


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BillC said:


> To give a more acurate description of myself for people, I've up'd a new avi:thumb:


Can l also point out l cant stand smart ar*es who can do stuff with pictures. Mainly coz l am a retard..

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BillC said:


> To give a more acurate description of myself for people, I've up'd a new avi:thumb:


OMFG :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:

I cannot believe you Bill :lol: :lol: :lol: you make my ass look mahoosive :confused1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Croatoan said:


> What's the difference between doing that, and your average Joe complaining about certain premier league footballers being useless when we know that however "useless" they may be, they're far better than the person making the comment?
> 
> People who could never write a book can make negative comments about books; people who've never cooked in their lives can make negative comments about meals they've eaten. I feel quite happy calling, for instance, Audley Harrison, useless. Yet he'd tear me apart in a fight.
> 
> In short it doesn't matter at all if someone else is better than you, you still have every right to hold, and pass on, an opinion.


yes you're right....but if someone is critising you for the way you look but aren't prepared to put a pic up of themselves then its very hard to take their views seriously...doesnt matter if they have a better or worse body than you...the fact that they have no pic then becomes an issue


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

BillC said:


> To give a more acurate description of myself for people, I've up'd a new avi:thumb:


pmsl...thats funny mate...and well executed...reps


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I knew it was me :lol:
> 
> Doesn't concern me an ounce, I will just on with improving my physique for my debut in 2011


I realise you probably have thick skin mate and have actually defended you. Had this become to personal l would have had it pulled.

It was not aimed at you specifically as pointed out earlier..

:thumbup1:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Jem said:


> OMFG :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> I cannot believe you Bill :lol: :lol: :lol: you make my ass look mahoosive :confused1:


No, what you mean is, you hate the fact I make that a$$ look good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

BillC said:


> Just though i'd mention your avi jem, anyone ever said you make baggy pants look good?
> 
> Good, I meant great


saggy pants again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

IanStu said:


> pmsl...thats funny mate...and well executed...reps


Oi don't you feckin start as well - you already called me fatty today :lol: :lol: :lol: leave the saggy pants out of it :tongue:

See the pressure people put on you to change your avi ? :confused1:


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Am I the only person who thinks it doesn't what you look like, if you insult me unneccesarily I'm going to think your dick, no matter what you look like!!

My reason for not having my face as an avi is because I do not wish to be recognised but foolishly used my real name when signing up and haven't figured out if you can change it yet, at least if someone somehow finds a post of mine I can deny it, unlike if I had my handsome mug pictured right next to the post.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Genuinely have no idea who that is TBH mate.
> 
> :confused1:


whoops meant Milos Sarcev :sleeping:

To be fair people will judge someone by how they look to their knowledge, i mean you would rather have a personal trainer with a good physique then with someone who hasnt.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> Oi don't you feckin start as well - you already called me fatty today :lol: :lol: :lol: leave the saggy pants out of it :tongue:
> 
> See the pressure people put on you to change your avi ? :confused1:


LOL...sorry Jem...he did do it well though :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> saggy pants again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMFG MOD :cursing:

I NEED A MOD :cursing:

THIS IS HARASSMENT :cursing:

I AM PETITIONING FOR SAGGY PANTS RIGHTS :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will take a pic tomorrow with some tighter pants on ok :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

BillC said:


> To give a more acurate description of myself for people, I've up'd a new avi:thumb:


LOL!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

that's a phenomenal behind you have there!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Mosford said:


> Am I the only person who thinks it doesn't what you look like, if you insult me unneccesarily I'm going to think your dick, no matter what you look like!!
> 
> My reason for not having my face as an avi is because I do not wish to be recognised but foolishly used my real name when signing up and haven't figured out if you can change it yet, at least if someone somehow finds a post of mine I can deny it, unlike if I had my handsome mug pictured right next to the post.


you can change your name...you have to PM Lorian and ask to change it...he will prob do it but it might take a while for him to get round to it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> OMFG MOD :cursing:
> 
> I NEED A MOD :cursing:
> 
> ...


And a nice tight vest top please preferably white and bra less....

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> OMFG MOD :cursing:
> 
> I NEED A MOD :cursing:
> 
> ...


thats it youve opened a can of worms now...next there gonna be a poll for what type f pants jem should be wearing in her next avi :whistling: 

did I mention I was still to get you back for the ginger sign:tongue:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

my reason, im 16 stone, 5ft 8 but fat as foook at the minute, that ok mate? lol

im erm....im powerlifting lol...I eat what i want, when I want...yum yum.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> whoops meant Milos Sarcev :sleeping:
> 
> To be fair people will judge someone by how they look to their knowledge, i mean you would rather have a personal trainer with a good physique then with someone who hasnt.


Well I would judge somebody on their ability to get results, regardless of their physiqiue. Granted, if they have been there and done that, they will carry more weight. But, look at Chad Nicholls, Duchaine, and countless others. Pretty sure they weren't ignored as didn't have the look.

End of the day, everybody is here to improve themselves so you should use the comments that irk you as fuel for the fire during those hard sets.

Actually, I am doing you all a service. :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Well I would judge somebody on their ability to get results, regardless of their physiqiue. Granted, if they have been there and done that, they will carry more weight. But, look at Chad Nicholls, Duchaine, and countless others. Pretty sure they weren't ignored as didn't have the look.
> 
> End of the day, everybody is here to improve themselves so you should use the comments that irk you as fuel for the fire during those hard sets.
> 
> *Actually, I am doing you all a service*. :thumb:


FPMSL - Typical Chris:beer:


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

The nature of anonymous internet forums is that people will mouth off in a way they wouldn't in real life. Most people are guilty of doing it at some point!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> And a nice tight vest top please preferably white and bra less....
> 
> :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


 :w00t: :blink: :nono:



clairey.h said:


> thats it youve opened a can of worms now...next there gonna be a poll for what type f pants jem should be wearing in her next avi :whistling:
> 
> did I mention I was still to get you back for the ginger sign:tongue:


Oi don't you dare :cursing: it's gone see - Puddleduck is back in town :laugh:


----------



## Croatoan (Sep 7, 2009)

IanStu said:


> yes you're right....but if someone is critising you for the way you look but aren't prepared to put a pic up of themselves then its very hard to take their views seriously...doesnt matter if they have a better or worse body than you...the fact that they have no pic then becomes an issue


But then if someone put a picture up of themselves showing they were fat or skinny or young or old, their view -which might or might not have some merit - might well be discounted simply because their appearance doesn't match up to some arbitrary measure decided upon by whoever it is they've engaged in some sort of conversation. I honestly don't think it matters at all that I know what someone looks like. I make any judgement on whether what they say has any validity by the subject and tone of their comments.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

People just judge me by my pants and I'm not complaining [much] so chill out everyone !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> The nature of anonymous internet forums is that people will mouth off in a way they wouldn't in real life. Most people are guilty of doing it at some point!


Can l just point out l actually love your Avi !!!

Hulk hogan is top for entertainment value on the wrestling scene..

:thumb:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a cartoon picture in my Avi as that whats I always thought Avi's were meant to be not an actual pic of yourself but I also have always had pics of me in my profile and I think most others do as well, not that I care to be honest!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Croatoan said:


> But then if someone put a picture up of themselves showing they were fat or skinny or young or old, their view -which might or might not have some merit - might well be discounted simply because their appearance doesn't match up to some arbitrary measure decided upon by whoever it is they've engaged in some sort of conversation. I honestly don't think it matters at all that I know what someone looks like. I make any judgement on whether what they say has any validity by the subject and tone of their comments.


well thats very noble and erudite of you and thats how it should be in an ideal world...but you cant tell me that if someone has a go at you about the way you look that you're not gonna be just a bit curiuos about their appearance


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I like to see who's who.

My face is usually a wee bit hidden behind my phone as it instantly empties ladies knicker if shown fully


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

IanStu said:


> well thats very noble and erudite of you and thats how it should be in an ideal world...but you cant tell me that if someone has a go at you about the way you look that you're not gonna be just a bit curiuos about their appearance


I have to take my hat off to you actually, not many people your age make the effort to get in shape so fair play. Doing a great job and should be pleased with your progress. :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuk me I posted over 5000 times I just noticed....must get a life


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I like to see who's who.
> 
> My face is usually a wee bit hidden behind my phone as it instantly empties ladies knicker if shown fully


Yes I am feeling this phenomenon with the new avi :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I like to see who's who.
> 
> My face is usually a wee bit hidden behind my phone as it instantly empties ladies knicker if shown fully


fvck me backwards...you changed ya avi...I need to sit down :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Yes I am feeling this phenomenon with the new avi :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: Please don't hold back:lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> I have to take my hat off to you actually, not many people your age make the effort to get in shape so fair play. Doing a great job and should be pleased with your progress. :beer:


Thanks mate..thats a nice thing to say :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> :lol: :lol: Please don't hold back:lol:


Must admit mate looking good..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Must admit mate looking good..
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thank you bro, lots still to do to get where I want to be:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Thank you bro, lots still to do to get where I want to be:thumbup1:


You still look like a bell end with that haircut tho. !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I like it Urinal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> You still look like a bell end with that haircut tho. !!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks mate that's most kind of you:lol:....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I like it Urinal


you asked for it:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

im just myself pmsfl


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jamie seagia said:


> im just myself pmsfl


Are you sure ???

You look like Jay Cutler in your Avi !!!!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

My eyes, my beautiful eyes.

No seriously you're OK.

But don't look in my journal if you value your sight.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> You still look like a bell end with that haircut tho. !!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes...But dont you see a slight hint of David Soul in him.....and a bit of german as well :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> Yes...But dont you see a slight hint of David Soul in him.....and a bit of german as well :whistling: :innocent:


You're just a shower of cvnts really aren't ya's:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I wouldn't fuking mind but I had my fuking bike lid on earlier - my hair is usually ruffed up not in some bellend hitler parting lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Well there's five minutes of my life i will never get back reading this thread!

I am glad most people don't use their real pictures because unless your a pretty girl or a total unit i have no interest in seeing it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> You're just a shower of cvnts really aren't ya's:lol:


Oh yes....but i still see a bit in german in you......AND...the classic brylcreem hairstyle......nice boy.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Well there's five minutes of my life i will never get back reading this thread!
> 
> I am glad most people don't use their real pictures because unless your a pretty girl or a total unit i have no interest in seeing it.


 :beer: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Well there's five minutes of my life i will never get back reading this thread!
> 
> I am glad most people don't use their real pictures because unless your a pretty girl or a total unit i have no interest in seeing it.


No worse than seeing your mum in your scratcher bro:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Con said:


> Well there's five minutes of my life i will never get back reading this thread!
> 
> I am glad most people don't use their real pictures because unless your a pretty girl or a total unit i have no interest in seeing it.


I'm a pretty girl.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> No worse than seeing your mum in your scratcher bro:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Funny stuff:thumbup1:

Now this new avvy is this post bulking or have you been trying to diet? If i squint my eyes ever so slightly i can see what may be an abb? :confused1:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Con said:


> Well there's five minutes of my life i will never get back reading this thread!
> 
> I am glad most people don't use their real pictures because unless your a pretty girl or a* ginger* i have no interest in seeing it.


You come on here, showing us big lifts, showing us you winning comps, then go and spoil the whole damned thing by wearing a baseball cap chav stylee. :whistling: yet you still look good - git


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

BillC said:


> You come on here, showing us big lifts, showing us you winning comps, then go and spoil the whole damned thing by wearing a baseball cap chav stylee. :whistling: yet you still look good - git


Baseball caps in Avi's for the Win!!! :laugh:

Although i'm pulling a stupid ass face in mine, Con's not Lol!! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con said:


> :lol: Funny stuff:thumbup1:
> 
> Now this new avvy is this post bulking or have you been trying to diet? If i *squint my eyes ever so slightly i can see what may be an abb?* :confused1:


something like that mate, you have good eyes:lol: I think it's just cleaning things up a bit diet wise and some gear. I haven't out and out dieted yet. Still dding mass

I laughed like fuk when MXD called your mum in bed your woman, that was so funny:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

BillC said:


> You come on here, showing us big lifts, showing us you winning comps, then go and spoil the whole damned thing by wearing a baseball cap chav stylee. :whistling: yet you still look good - git


Limited edition Ed Hardy Rhinestone cap thankyouverymuch!



DanJ said:


> Baseball caps in Avi's for the Win!!! :laugh:
> 
> Although i'm pulling a stupid ass face in mine, Con's not Lol!! :lol:


 :thumbup1:



Uriel said:


> something like that mate, you have good eyes:lol:
> 
> I laughed like fuk when MXD called your mum in bed your woman, that was so funny:lol:


I prefered his reaction after i told him who it was :laugh:

My poor mum she comes over from Ireland to visit me i manage to give her a nasty flu she was near death for most of the trip and couldn't do any thing and then she even got stuck in one of my pictures:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i don't even look like my avi anymore, i've had a hair cut and a few tattoos, but i don't think it's fair *Jem* and *Mrs Weeman* can show their sexy butts and i can't show mine:confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I wouldn't fuking mind but I had my fuking bike lid on earlier - my hair is usually ruffed up not in some bellend hitler parting lol


Nah,bollocks...im betting you either went the salon or got your mum do it just for the new avvy :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Nah,bollocks...im betting you either went the salon or got your mum do it just for the new avvy :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> Nah,bollocks...im betting you either went the salon or got your mum do it just for the new avvy :whistling:


I hope your next sh1t is a reverse pine cone:lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

doesnt really bother me, but then again im a cvnt and my pic isnt me so i would say that :laugh:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I hide behind a pick because i am quite ashamed of my body to be honest, doesn't mean that when the time comes for someone to ask for advice i aint going to put my 2p worth in. I've done research so i don't see why not. Plus if im unsure about something i'll say it in the post.

Progress pics coming summer 10


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

seeing as no one's brave enough and i'm a little bored i'm posting this image to once and for all tattoo my greatness into your eyes......enjoy :thumb:

some people tell me i radiate evil.....no idea why that is :confused1:

and yes, i'm sticking my tongue out at you (i sucked at sticking my tongue out in that photo...im better now...promise)!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol @ sal


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You have really nice eyes.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

cheers babes :laugh:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ok - good topic. Here is my 2p

I agree with the OP to an extent. If i was asking for advice id rather take it from somebody who has a physique to back it up. Dan duchaine and chad nicholls etc have ruined many physiques as well so that dont cut it for me.

If somebody asks me for advice on GH ill say i dont know cos ive never used it. I wont go onto www.roids.com or wherever ppl are pulling their info from these days and spout off a cycle as if it were my own. I have known guys with no experience to do this on forums and it makes me wary.

Here is an analogy or 2 for you..

If you were buying a car you wouldn't go to a bicycle shop. If you wanted steak - you wouldn't be looking in the crisp aisle.. Ok yes we have some gurus that arent massive but give sound advise - that's fine but i would still like to see and know who i am talking to. Somebody mentioned Neil Hill as opposed to zack Khan but Neil hill is a former competitive Bber and is still a big fcker. I know cos ive looked at pics of him and he has now churned out 3 ifbb uk pros in the last few yrs so he knows his sh1t.

I only ask advice from guys i know personally, ocassionally i will post questions on here or other boards mainly to see what the general concensus is but i would much rather speak to 1 person i know who knows me, knows my body and routine etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> *I hide behind a pick because i am quite ashamed of my body to be honest, *doesn't mean that when the time comes for someone to ask for advice i aint going to put my 2p worth in. I've done research so i don't see why not. Plus if im unsure about something i'll say it in the post.
> 
> Progress pics coming summer 10


*Ditto mate........*

*TBH tho bet you'll struggle to find many on here who are happy with there's.*

:beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think truthfully there is a subcurrent vibe that you are not a full on member here, not really paid attention to as a real person until you appear on your own avi if truth be told


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I think truthfully there is a subcurrent vibe that you are not a full on member here, not really paid attention to as a real person until you appear on your own avi if truth be told


Really ??

I have never thought of that to be the case. I do tend to respect the lads who post pics tho as a measure of there honesty whether they look good or bad IMO..

:beer:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Uri....why are you hiding your face behind a flapjack ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pea head said:


> Uri....why are you hiding your face behind a flapjack ?


I told you mate. I'm fuking a bit of a gorgeous cvnt TBH. It's to do you lads a favour. if your fanny sees me full on - you'll be off the menu and I'll have a load of pest pm's offering me uber snatch all day long to deal with:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I told you mate. I'm fuking a bit of a gorgeous cvnt TBH. It's to do you lads a favour. if your fanny sees me full on - you'll be off the menu and I'll have a load of pest pm's offering me uber snatch all day long to deal with:lol:


YEAH coz chicks really dig the Ian Beale look dont they !!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> YEAH coz chicks really dig the Ian Beale look dont they !!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ok bro you asked for it, kiss the misses bye bye cause I don't know what the fuk you must think my heed looks like:lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Ok bro you asked for it, kiss the misses bye bye cause I don't know what the fuk you must think my heed looks like:lol: :lol:


That is an Ian Beale haircut mate and there is no denying it....

How do l start a poll ??????????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> That is an Ian Beale haircut mate and there is no denying it....
> 
> How do l start a poll ??????????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Man I'm goin fuk you up:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I rest my case..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you horrible cun t


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

gemilky69 said:


> No your rite but when your spouting insults mate l think you should at least show you can back your mouth up/
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


The real question is Who has been doing this to make you make this thread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> The real question is Who has been doing this to make you make this thread


Absolutely no one l swear.

I have never been really insulted by anyone on here. Con's had a couple of pop's but thats just Con........ It was merely an observation l promise.

:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

it wasn't me, cmon who was it?? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Absolutely no one l swear.
> 
> I have never been really insulted by anyone on here. Con's had a couple of pop's but thats just Con........ It was merely an observation l promise.
> 
> :thumb:


Don't mind me mate i am an aggressive dick i know i have had the honour of having a thread based on this:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Don't mind me mate i am an aggressive dick i know i have had the honour of having a thread based on this:lol:


It wasnt meant as an insult mate l actually get you now...

Finding it hard to persuade people its nothing personal tho..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> you horrible cun t


Sorry Ian...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Sorry Ian...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sorry ?? wimp










Your new avi :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ginger too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BillC said:


> Sorry ?? wimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> It wasnt meant as an insult mate l actually get you now...
> 
> Finding it hard to persuade people its nothing personal tho..
> 
> :thumbup1:


Hey mate as i always say no point being completely up front if you can't take it back in return. Its very hard to get the full idea behind peoples messages online any way.

PMSL at that picture!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Con said:


> Hey mate as i always say no point being completely up front if you can't take it back in return. Its very hard to get the full idea behind peoples messages online any way.
> 
> PMSL at that picture!


Finally shut the k*nt up !!!

I cant believe it !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

BillC said:


> Sorry ?? wimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

gemilky69 said:


> I have a cure for your arms !!!
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Indoor skiing?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Indoor skiing?


Dont you fu*king start as well !

I'm struggling to convince my Mrs l am still straight here !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

gemilky69 said:


> Dont you fu*king start as well !
> 
> I'm struggling to convince my Mrs l am still straight here !!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well ok I tell you what Ill go in the middle this time, so its not nearly as gay? Problem solved! And she can watch too if she wants? :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> Well ok I tell you what Ill go in the middle this time, so its not nearly as gay? Problem solved! And she can watch too if she wants? :confused1:


yeah that should convince her l reckon !!

:thumbup1:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm quite a good point raised actually, often thought about it myself. Subconciously i think i would trust some advice from bigger guys more then someone i can not see, but as TainteSoul mentions earlier, they may be big, but clueless. More on topic - if comeone without an Avi gives out good advice (or what appears to be good) i would like to see who im getting the advice from, but if not i will still take it on board.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Absolutely no one l swear.


 :sneaky2: :sneaky2:



Khaos said:


> it wasn't me, cmon who was it?? :confused1:


Yeah, who was it? I'll go spank 'em



Con said:


> Don't mind me mate i am an aggressive dick i know i have had the honour of having a thread based on this:lol:


I'm quite jealous of that....no matter how nasty i am no-one starts a 'mrs wee is a    ' thread



gemilky69 said:


> Dont you fu*king start as well !
> 
> I'm struggling to convince my Mrs l am still straight here !!
> 
> :lol:


Sounds like a job for The Wee's :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

For the record i post me in my pics cause thats all i got to offer, if folk like it fine, if folk don't thats fine too......either way thats still all i got(besides, never really been the shy type :lol: )


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Can I just say I know a lot of big dudes that don't know their ar$e from a hole in the ground, and got where they are more through blind luck and fortunate genetics than anything else - I never take advice on account of physique alone.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Can I just say I know a lot of big dudes that don't know their ar$e from a hole in the ground, and got where they are more through blind luck and fortunate genetics than anything else - I never take advice on account of physique alone.


True mate, a guy I know has apparantly never taken gear etc, knows **** all about diet yet has 19.5" arms. He is partially black though so I'm guessing he got lucky in the gene pool! Not ripped to shreds like, bf is probs about 13%.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Well there's five minutes of my life i will never get back reading this thread!


Ditto lol....

Kept reading it thinking if this thread is so long, it has to get interesting at some point.... :confused1:


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm far too good looking to post a picture of my face, done it once on another forum and spent a year dodging armies of crazy women. Ok maybe not.. but it was a nice fantasy

My face is on my profile page tho why it would interest anyone is beyond me.

p.s for any pencil heads here I don't use drugs, I don't speed, jaywalk or even litter.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't give a toss what someone looks like to be honest, I have trained in the past with and known a number of British Greats and have gotten nothing by way of useful information from any of them, enjoyed training with them though. Just because you have achieved a high level of development doens't mean you will be able to transfer the knowledge of how YOU attained that to someone else. Sometimes its the gentically challenged who has experimented and tried many different approaches who is the most knowledgeable. As has been said good advice is just that where ever it comes from.

I would never take the **** out of any ones physique rather give what I would consider a fair critique, again from my experience its often the bigger guys who have never really achieved much who like to take the ****, those that have have nothing to prove.

Some of the most knowlegeable people who post don't have an avi of themselves does it matter no its what they say that matters.

Although for an old man like myself I must admit some of the female members avi's brighten up my day lol.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> For the record i post me in my pics cause thats all i got to offer, if folk like it fine, if folk don't thats fine too......either way thats still all i got(besides, never really been the shy type :lol: )


I LOVE YOUR AVI:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't post up my avi, just tried.

I only have the phone on my camera and cos my laptop is locked down for security reasons i can't bluetooth my pics to it.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Smitch said:


> I can't post up my avi, just tried.
> 
> I only have the phone on my camera and cos my laptop is locked down for security reasons i can't bluetooth my pics to it.


thats quite an excuse there smitch! lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

avril said:


> thats quite an excuse there smitch! lol


Ha ha, i took about 15 pics last night trying to get a bl00dy decent one too!!! :cursing:

Trying to balance the camera on my microwave while setting the timer and flash is no easy task i'll have you know.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Ha ha, i took about 15 pics last night trying to get a bl00dy decent one too!!! :cursing:
> 
> Trying to balance the camera on my microwave while setting the timer and flash is no easy task i'll have you know.


Do you not have any friends or a partner ?

:thumbup1:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I think genetics play such a massive role, that an avi pic is mildly irrelevent to quality of advise. However it would be very interesting if a real avi pic was compulsary!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

mine is a cartoon but the cartoon is bigger then me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> mine is a cartoon but the cartoon is bigger then me


You whole fu**ing life is a cartoon :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Where you been you knob rash you've been quiet recently/

:beer:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> You whole fu**ing life is a cartoon :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Where you been you knob rash you've been quiet recently/
> 
> :beer:


hahaha it would be a cracking cartoon though wouldnt it

been having a few problems at work to be honest pal, so not been (posting) on here for a bit as not many of the threads looked like i could troll them, until this one


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> hahaha it would be a cracking cartoon though wouldnt it
> 
> been having a few problems at work to be honest pal, so not been (posting) on here for a bit as not many of the threads looked like i could troll them, until this one


You seen Uriel (sorry Ian's ) bit mate ?

He;s not happy me thinks.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> You seen Uriel (sorry Ian's ) bit mate ?
> 
> He;s not happy me thinks.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


you mean i now have to read all 15 pages instead of just picking it up on page 15? :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> you mean i now have to read all 15 pages instead of just picking it up on page 15? :cursing:


No mate just go back a couple..

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a sh!t body but my advise is foundational and proven...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I have a sh!t body but my advise is foundational and proven...


As l keep saying mate its not about giving advice or even constructive critisism its about slagging people off unfairly when you hide behind a false image. Hope you understand me.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah, i got called "twiggy" earlier on the "scorpion thread" and it really hurt my feelings


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> You seen Uriel (sorry Ian's ) bit mate ?
> 
> He;s not happy me thinks.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: I could give a fuk mate I never saw it last night, went to bed!

Only saw it when Bill posted in jw's log:lol: repped him too

be as well saying I looked like donald duck though as it's about as relevant:tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Khaos said:


> yeah, i got called "twiggy" earlier on the "scorpion thread" and it really hurt my feelings


I got told my arms were skinny yesterday mate..... l needed councelling

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> As l keep saying mate its not about giving advice or even constructive critisism its about slagging people off unfairly when you hide behind a false image. Hope you understand me.
> 
> :thumbup1:


I understand what your saying but I think your missing the point...Ppl often ask for advise but if the advise is honest and constructive they tend to get embarrassed and have hard feeling towards those they asked to judge them...Do judges at BB comps have to be the biggest dudes their to have their comments be valid...If I'm understanding you correctly your problem is when ppl say someone has a weak part but can't or won't validate that they have a bigger than whatever body part is in question, if thats the case then refer to my judge referance...or are you adding general banter into the mix aswell..? P.S. I take no offense to anything describe up until this point...  ...you know I love ya'...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

P.P.S...I didn't read all 15 pages...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I understand what your saying but I think your missing the point...Ppl often ask for advise but if the advise is honest and constructive they tend to get embarrassed and have hard feeling towards those they asked to judge them...Do judges at BB comps have to be the biggest dudes their to have their comments be valid...If I'm understanding you correctly your problem is when ppl say someone has a weak part but can't or won't validate that they have a bigger than whatever body part is in question, if thats the case then refer to my judge referance...or are you adding general banter into the mix aswell..? P.S. I take no offense to anything describe up until this point...  ...you know I love ya'...


I'm talking rude, nasty generaly unfounded comments mate.

:thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I'm talking rude, nasty generaly unfounded comments mate.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Gottcha... :beer:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Was having treatment on my dodgy forearms( seen a few on here with it, it feels like shin splints of the arm) and he says'Fck me mate looking good, you on gear' lmao. NO no ok yes I am. gets told my shoulders are getting big then kills my ego boost by pointing out 'If you built your rear delts up, your shoulders would be massive' . Arrrgh fckin cnut. I've always done rears too yet he's right, they're laggin the rest. He's off the xmas card list though. Cnut.

Only posted this tale of woe to show the avi to those who can't be ar$ed to read back







Ow and he has repped me :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i got stuck on the wing repeatedly at rugby and got paranoid i wasnt lifting enough, started training liek a beast put 2 stone on, went back to rugby and was still on the wing

so i left


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

i agree with you it is a very valid point but some people have their reasons to remain anonymous,im willing to bet it has nothing to do with having any hangups about their bodies as i can say this from experience of 'hiding' behind a jumped up little c*nt of a a body building mouse haha . mine is most likely superior to a good portion on this board if i do say so myself lol.

make your assumptions not on what a person does or doesnt broadcast but by the knowledge they have.ist all about the mind bullets mate lmao.

i do appreciate where you are comming from tho


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

he isnt saying he wants everyone to post pictures of their full on naked full frontal physique with faces

what he's saying is he's sick of people with no avatar or an avatar that isnt them slagging off people who post pictures

i can slag people off as you can see im hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

its a good subject tho but also ask youself this? can simon cowel sing? does the answer to that question therefore mean he is not qualified to judge a singing contest? so in theory one could be very knowledgable about a subject with no real experince. good advice will always be good advice regardless of whether you can see the person giving it but at the same time its obvious that some of the bigger guys have been round the block and they have got that experience from getting stuck in/ sort of on the job training lol, and not just from having his head in some silly .


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ricey said:


> its a good subject tho but also ask youself this? can simon cowel sing? does the answer to that question therefore mean he is not qualified to judge a singing contest? so in teory one could be very knowledgable about a subject with no real experince. good advice will always be good advice regardless of whether you can see the person giving it but at the same time its obvious that some of the bigger guys have been round the block and they have got that experience from getting stuck in/ sort of on the job training lol, and not just from having his head in some silly book


yeah fair point and one i agree with as long as the criticism is constructive :thumb:


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

davetherave said:


> he isnt saying he wants everyone to post pictures of their full on naked full frontal physique with faces
> 
> what he's saying is he's sick of people with no avatar or an avatar that isnt them slagging off people who post pictures
> 
> i can slag people off as you can see im hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


hu-awwwwgg! lol. fair point i dont agree with anybody slagging off anybodies bodies and i give full respect to anybody that can/does post up pics of themselves


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I got told my arms were skinny yesterday mate..... l needed councelling
> 
> :lol: :lol:


yeah but the guy hadn't seen a pic of me before he called me "twiggy" do i look white,blonde and female:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

You are all skinny cvnts.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> You are all skinny cvnts.


Just like your journal when I read you lost 11lbs or so after a weekend ****up the other month... Wonder what those lost 'gains' consisted of..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

People read my journal? :lol: That loss would have been my liver and it wasn't just because I was pi$$ed, was when I met up with yoyo and ate fvck all, all week:beer:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

WRT said:


> People read my journal? :lol: That loss would have been my liver and it wasn't just because *I was pi$$ed, was when I met up with yoyo* and ate fvck all, all week:beer:


Iiiiiiiiiiiiinteresting


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

ricey said:


> hu-awwwwgg! lol. fair point i dont agree with anybody slagging off anybodies bodies and i give full respect to anybody that can/does post up pics of themselves


Where in west midlands you from mate? Where do you train?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Do you not have any friends or a partner ?
> 
> :thumbup1:


Yeah but funnily enough my mates get a bit funny if i ask them to take pictures of me half naked. :laugh:

My bird would also think i was odd posting half naked pics of myself on a forum frequented mainly by men. :whistling:

I'm on the case though....


----------

